# a pan i never knew existed. the STANISH omlette pan.



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2018)

there was one for sale at Chowhound. i had to google it.. anyone ever lay hands on one?

https://www.nytimes.com/1986/02/05/garden/kitchen-equpiment-secrets-to-omelets-start-with-pans.html


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't understand.


----------



## StonedEdge (Apr 10, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I don't understand.


X2


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like my du buyer pan but with slightly curved edgs, it also shares that design with every restaurant pan ever


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2018)

opps sorry. the pan is solid aluminum. polished super super thick and heavy. 7mm thick. and weighs four pounds. opps..2KG.

it is apparently only for omlettes? and you NEVER wash it. invented by a dude named STANISH


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 10, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> opps sorry. the pan is solid aluminum. polished super super thick and heavy. 7mm thick. and weighs four pounds. opps..2KG.
> 
> it is apparently only for omlettes? and you NEVER wash it. invented by a dude named STANISH



But why?


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 10, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> But why?



Maybe more even heat distribution and never washing it could be to prevent it from getting scratched to crap in a dish pit, listings it's non stick properties.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> But why?



kinda why i'm asking. it looks like egg would stick. dunno

https://www.google.com/search?q=sta...hUKjlQKHdkMBYYQ9QEISTAE#imgrc=YDoEpAY6-USa4M:


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks good for even heat distribution and fast reduction of heat, which you don't get from steel. A thick aluminum pan won't be as prone to warping over time from heat exposure. I have some old Calphalon aluminum pans that are no longer perfectly flat on the bottom.

WRT non-stick: You can season an aluminum pan, the stuff is porous enough on the micro level. The reason I keep those two old Calphalon pans around is that they're seasoned mainly for cooking eggs and pancakes at lower heat. The surface is still micro-porous enough under the anodized coating. I imagine this Stanish pan would be similar. You'd want to only use it for something like omelettes though. Acidic food and aluminum pans don't mix.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 10, 2018)

I use a deBuyer omelette pan but you can't use a fork without ruining the seasoning...if you can actually use a fork without ruining the seasoning then I actually think it might be the ideal pan for this.


----------



## mille162 (Apr 10, 2018)

They should be $20 range on eBay, so its a cheap buy to try it out


If it doesnt work well, its kinda cool just to have hanging on your rack since its the pan he used to make omelets for Kennedy.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 10, 2018)

Given Bridge Kitchenware moved out of the city several years ago, I had to check the date on that article.  It was a favorite stop when I did work in Manhattan.


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 10, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I use a deBuyer omelette pan but you can't use a fork without ruining the seasoning...if you can actually use a fork without ruining the seasoning then I actually think it might be the ideal pan for this.



I use metal utensils all the time on mine and I have no issue.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 10, 2018)

x2. I even occasionally use soap. That doesn't have much of an effect either.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 10, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I use metal utensils all the time on mine and I have no issue.





Jovidah said:


> x2. I even occasionally use soap. That doesn't have much of an effect either.



You guys kind of piss me off...I went and learned how to make an omelette with saibashi sticks


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 10, 2018)

How about a plastic fork? I even saw a guy on youtube use a wooden fork for making an omelette. Put yer sticks away gramps.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2018)

chinacats said:


> You guys kind of piss me off...I went and learned how to make an omelette with saibashi sticks



.

i wuss out. i use a silicon spatula or chopsticks.


----------

